

Messages.app - rootinier
http://www.reizbombardement.de/archives/messages-app

======
andy_herbert
Of course messages go to all your devices, how would the notification system
know if you had seen it already on a companion device? This is exactly how
Calendar reminders worked before messages appeared. I'm not sure how the
author would propose using your telephone number on your computer either,
considering it's paired exclusively with the mobile phone operator.

~~~
anthonys
Apple are aware of both your telephone number and your Apple ID being used for
iMessage. By switching iMessages on, Apple are told to deliver messages sent
to your number via iMessage instead of a network text (SMS). Apple demonstrate
they know this when you go to send a message to someone and the 'send' button
turns from green to blue, indicating iMessage is active on the receivers
phone.

Whilst I don't know for sure, I assume this will be the method used to
redirect messages sent to an iMessage registered phone number to an Apple ID
running on OS X/other iOS devices.

